# Venison Meatloaf



## ezmoney (Oct 3, 2008)

Tried a Venison meatloaf today on the Holland...along with a couple of Beef loaves. Used a combination of Alderwood Flav-o-buds and Hickory. I figured it would be impossible to make the venison hold together on the Holland. It was tough but the foil was a huge help. Mixed in some green bells,, onions, Carolina Seasoning, Bbq sauce, eggs, bread crumbs etc. On the Holland for around an hour...turned out Excellent!!! Extremely moist and tender...I was surprised.


----------



## dingle (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks right on the money...Money!! Hunting season in these parts is right around the corner. Cant wait to fill the freezer for more experiments!


----------



## big game cook (Oct 3, 2008)

venison is awesome. lots just over cook. i can make a old buck taste like a yearling. all in the cooking and how done it gets. IMO well done venison is dog food. most all i eat is rare or slow cooked in juice. then its tender and juicy. and i use salt pork or bacon larding in the oven on roasts. adds fat and moisture.

im not supprised them looks so good. sounds like a good recipe. ill be posting many venison threads as season progresses.


----------



## lcruzen (Oct 3, 2008)

Spring for one of these for doing meatloafs. Spray it real good with Pam and gently place the meatloaf in as to not press it into the mesh. Works great!



http://www.brinkmann.net/Shop/Detail.aspx?category=Outdoor+Cooking&subcategory=O  utdoor+Cooking+Accessories&sku=400-0073-0&series=ACC-1000-4&seriesname=Charcoal%20Equipment&id=769


----------



## ezmoney (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice looking item! I'm sure it would have been quite helpful for the venison.


----------

